# ABT's using Anaheim peppers?



## luv2camp35 (Jul 21, 2008)

I am having a heck of a time finding jalapenos that are large enough for me to fix without making a "boat" out of them.  Most of the ones I am finding (and I have looked all over town) are just a couple of inches long.

I saw some Anaheim peppers at Publix that were good size and thought about trying those.  One website I came across said that these had only a small "bite" which would suit my wife just fine.  She does not like the hot stuff and I have not found anything I could not eat yet.

Has anyone used these peppers instead of jalapenos for ABT's?  If so...your opinion?


----------



## ron50 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jalapenos range from 2,500 - 8,000 SHU 

Anaheims 4 - 5,000 so I would say it is like a medium strength jalapeno as far as the heat goes.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 21, 2008)

i have used italian roasters, sweet banana's, and hot wax for abts........you should be fine using the anie's

btw, have you tried mex grocers? Or even Asian grocers........they both carry em......and the mex grocers are WAY cheaper than the grocery stores.........only place i get em now. they also seem to be abit fresher


----------



## morkdach (Jul 21, 2008)

got sum anahiems on a stick to hot for mama but to me mild pazazz


----------



## phodog (Jul 21, 2008)

we've been using some peppers from Sams club that are not hot at all. They come in a bag of about 2 dozen, are three colors and really taste great. bad thing tho I think they are seasonal, as I couldnt find em,' this week, If you see em' give em a try.


----------



## meatballtn (Jul 21, 2008)

Anahaims are all I use for abts.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

WD...I will try a Mex grocer.  I think there is one here somewhere.


----------



## supervman (Jul 22, 2008)

Real appropriate thread seein as Japs just got positively identified as one for sure source of the Salmonella (sp) outbreak. 

Thread is below hopefully I linked it right. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=19678


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Anaheim's will do it if you're not lookin' for heat. As far as Salmonella is concerned... let's hear it for home grown!


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jul 22, 2008)

I cook my jalapenos and am not in the "risk" category that the USDA is addressing their warnings to.

The reports I read sounded like ONE jap was found with the bacteria present.  

"WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has found *a jalapeno pepper* contaminated with a strain of salmonella that has sickened more than 1,200 people, officials said on Monday.

This was found over a month after the "outbreak" started.  And two weeks ago it was tomatoes that were the source."

Beer, liquor, cars, trains, buses and boats are bad for you as well.  Just depends on who you listen to.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok Rich,
Ya know I will be looking to sample some of those this coming Sat...right?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 22, 2008)

Luv2camp - 
I have not tried Anaheims, I did however try poblanos/pasillas, these are mild heat and have a wonderful flavor roasted, they are just not as hearty as a jap and need to be pulled off sooner than a jap..watch your Anaheims first go around, I don't think the will stand up like a jap either...just my .02...


----------



## walking dude (Jul 22, 2008)

What Rich said........no worries here as i have a bumper crop of peppers

one nanner plant







and the some of the rest of the peppers........nanners like i showed, hot wax, italian roasters, garden salsa in this section......the rest i will show at another time, as they have yet to come on good yet


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 22, 2008)

yep, they're call Renellos, and can be very good but a somewhat milder taste in most cases. Should be a good choice, what's going in?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the anaheims too. Stuffed with smoked chicken and cheese...


----------



## tims77 (Jul 30, 2008)

i've been doing poblanos a lot

i have a batch ready to go right now.....filling is cooked ground turkey, chile powder, cinnamon chipotle spice, black pepper, corn from leftover corn on the cob last night, cream cheese & cheddar


----------

